# Выбор ученического баяна



## miker_a (13 Окт 2015)

Помогите выбрать ученический баян.
Рассматриваются варианты:
- Тула БН-50
- Юпитер-2 (возможно Гусарова) 
В чем может быть отличие?
В цене порядка 40-50 тыс. разница. Не хочется переплачивать.

Спасибо.


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Окт 2015)

Бери Юпитер 2 или лучше 3 но он дороже много, да и за эти деньги можно взять инструмент другого качества.. Как ученические инструменты вышеумотаться... Тульские сам пробовал современные - не впечатлили.


----------



## MisterX (13 Окт 2015)

Однозначно ЮПИТЕР


----------



## krep_kospit (21 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, со следующим вопросом. Стоит ли покупать новый инструмент, баян, в магазине или же лучше взять у какого-нибудь мастера подержаны? В райцентре в магазине предоставляется рассрочка на инструменты, но выше 40 тысяч я не потяну, а за эти деньги есть только тульские инструменты, их что-то тут не очень хвалят.Спасибо.


----------



## vater (21 Окт 2015)

Есть смысл поискать инструмент на Авито в Вашем регионе. Предложений там очень много, встречаются очень интересные. Мне, например, попалась по объявлению пятирядная "Баркарола" (Германия) в прекрасном состоянии всего-то за 14 тысяч! Звук, правда, жидковат, но для обучения подойдёт. Я не стал брать, потому что гриф другой конфигурации, как у аккордеона, а мне переучиваться уже поздно. Другое предложение было: концертный заказной баян 70-хгг цельнопланочный (корпус белый) примерно на ту сумму, которой Вы располагаете. В общем, если не торопиться с покупкой, можно найти интересный экземпляр и, если потребуется, подремонтировать его у хорошего мастера. Новый инструмент покупать очень дорого. А бу в магазине предлагают обычно по завышенным ценам. Если я не прав, пусть меня кто-нибудь поправит.


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Окт 2015)

Все правильно...цены на инструменты ничем не обоснованы, какие бы байки производители не придумывали. А на б/у "легенды" так вообще цены бредовые. Мне как производственнику вообще эта ситуация просто смешна до неприличия, при сегодняшних то технологиях...


----------



## krep_kospit (23 Окт 2015)

Спасибо за ответы. Но, дело в том, что я не смогу сам верно оценить исправность инструмента и это соотношение с ценой,которую за него могут попросить. Исправность -в смысле, я, естественно, поиграю на нём, проверю меха да клавиши, клапана, но вдруг где-то внутри есть скрытые дефеты, которые может распознать лишь знаток?


----------



## vater (23 Окт 2015)

Обычно проверяют, не выпускает ли мех воздух без нажатия на клавиши, а потом каждую клавишу пробуют на сжим-разжим, чтобы звук был чистый, не было шипения или посторонних звуков. Еще пробуют, чтобы клавиши не западали при нажатии. 
Смотрят по внешнему виду инструмента, если сильно убитый снаружи, то, скорее всего, и внутренний ресурс весь выжат. А по маркам конкретно не могу посоветовать. Серийные кусковые баяны на Авито в пределах 5-7 тысяч. Кто-то просит и больше, да кто ж столько им даст?


----------



## krep_kospit (23 Окт 2015)

vater писал:


> Обычно проверяют, не выпускает ли мех воздух без нажатия на клавиши, а потом каждую клавишу пробуют на сжим-разжим, чтобы звук был чистый, не было шипения или посторонних звуков. Еще пробуют, чтобы клавиши не западали при нажатии.
> Смотрят по внешнему виду инструмента, если сильно убитый снаружи, то, скорее всего, и внутренний ресурс весь выжат. А по маркам конкретно не могу посоветовать. Серийные кусковые баяны на Авито в пределах 5-7 тысяч. Кто-то просит и больше, да кто ж столько им даст?


У меня имеется ещё со школы "Этюд", он, конечно, уже кое-где шипит и меха самую малось компрессию потеряли, но всё-таки играть можно. Покупать что-то аналогичное не хочу, хочу добротное, чтобы надолго хватило. Слушал записи "Юпитера" - звук просто ух, но цена, цена...


----------



## vater (24 Окт 2015)

*krep_kospit*, krep_kospit () писал:Слушал записи "Юпитера" - звук просто ух, но цена, цена...Во-первых, грабительская цена. Во-вторых, на соседней ветке форума прочитал, что среди Юпитеров встречаются корейские аналоги... Лучше уж купить итальянские, например, такие: http://www.bayanru.ru/catalog/product/193
Недавно было объявление в Одноклассников в группе Баян, человек возит напрямую из-за границы. 
Или вот посмотрите: https://www.avito.ru/nizhniy_novgorod/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_masterovoy_tul
skiy_515009863


----------



## vev (24 Окт 2015)

vater (24.10.2015, 08:20) писал:


> Лучше уж купить итальянские, например, такие: http://www.bayanru.ru/catalog/product/193


Ну-ну... Там ценничек примерно раза в три задран...

vater (24.10.2015, 08:20) писал:


> Во-вторых, на соседней ветке форума прочитал, что среди Юпитеров встречаются корейские аналоги...


Что значит "встречаются"? Гусаровские "Юпитеры" они все оттуда vater (24.10.2015, 08:20) писал:


> Во-первых, грабительская цена.


Понимаете, Юпитер - не ученический инструмент. Их за эту "ух-цену" берут те, кто слышит разницу в звуке, чувствует разницу в механике и имеет на это деньги. Если у человека стоит выбор "Этюд" или "Тула", то он и не посмотрит в сторону "Юпитера"
vater (24.10.2015, 08:20) писал:


> Недавно было объявление в Одноклассников в группе Баян, человек возит напрямую из-за границы.


Да много кто возит оттуда напрямую, но у одних ценник остается разумным, а у других утраивается.


----------



## krep_kospit (24 Окт 2015)

А есть ли такие мастера, которые могут выслать инструмент почтой, и которым, ну можно верить? Как-то так. Тут мелькал сайт sibbayan.ru, но он не работает.


----------



## Dmvlad (24 Окт 2015)

Бываю у них периодически, инструменты? тоже, хорошие не задерживаются...


----------



## vev (24 Окт 2015)

*krep_kospit*,

еще раз готов повторить: покупка с пересылкой - это кот в мешке. Инструмент надо слышать и ощущать, а без этого о его покупке даже говорить не стоит ИМХО


----------



## krep_kospit (25 Окт 2015)

vev писал:


> *krep_kospit*,
> 
> еще раз готов повторить: покупка с пересылкой - это кот в мешке. Инструмент надо слышать и ощущать, а без этого о его покупке даже говорить не стоит ИМХО


Да, в самом  деле... ладно., буду присматриваться к объявлениям.Может, появится что-то.


----------



## vev (25 Окт 2015)

*krep_kospit*,
мне кажется, что Вам поискать бы "Поляну". Будет подороже указанного Вами бюджета, но уж точно не разочарует, если в хорошем состоянии


----------



## krep_kospit (25 Окт 2015)

vev писал:


> *krep_kospit*,
> мне кажется, что Вам поискать бы "Поляну". Будет подороже указанного Вами бюджета, но уж точно не разочарует, если в хорошем состоянии


Спасибо за совет. Пойду послушаю записи.


----------



## krep_kospit (26 Окт 2015)

Вот такой есть, правда, за ним ехать надо, хоть и близко: https://www.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_kontsertnyy_yasnaya_poly
ana_666712840

И, может быть, есть ещё варианты? Читал где-то здесь, что китайские инструменты вполне себе ничего.


----------



## vev (26 Окт 2015)

krep_kospit (26.10.2015, 09:05) писал:


> Читал где-то здесь, что китайские инструменты вполне себе ничего.


Здесь точно этого Вы прочитать не могли... Пока они полный отстой


----------



## krep_kospit (26 Окт 2015)

vev писал:


> Здесь точно этого Вы прочитать не могли... Пока они полный отстой


Ошибся, видать...


----------



## krep_kospit (2 Ноя 2015)

Товарищи, а в чём разница между баяном, кнопочным аккордеоном и аккордеонированным баяном? А то повлось на авито два предложения, один аккордеонированны баян: https://www.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/nemetskiy_akkordionirovannyy_b

ayan_weltmeister_650754577, а второй - кнопочный аккордеон: https://www.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_nemetskiy_knopochnyy_ak

kordeon_premium-klass_133389340

Извините, что такие вопросы задаю, просто не избалован разнообразием и качественными инструментами...


----------



## vev (2 Ноя 2015)

*krep_kospit*, 

различия в авторах 

Старого трехрядного Вельта брать бы не стал. Клавиатура убогая и лет ему за полтинник. Грандину при такой цене можно было бы и взять, но все зависит от состояния.
Грандина - чистый аккордеон по звуку. Бас - практически никакой. Если хотите именно баянное звучание, то ни то ни другое.


----------



## vater (2 Ноя 2015)

У немецких пятирядных баянов гриф сделан как у аккордеона. После русского трехрядного играть на таком крайне неудобно, положение правой руки непривычное,  особенно если у исполнителя короткий плечевой сустав, то сильно перегибается рука в запястье. Зачем такие проблемы? Второй непривычный момент для русского исполнителя: размеры клавиш у многих "немцев" крупнее и, соответственно, расстояние между кнопками больше. Такая клавиатура для Гулливеров. Но если у кого-то пятерня крупная, то сможет переучиться и играть на таком. Еще многим не нравится, что у немецких баянов жидкий бас. Но это можно воспринимать и как плюс, ведь у нас мощный бас часто заглушает мелодию, поэтому в русской школе партию левой руки стараются играть легко. Если у кого-то есть другие наблюдения над "немцами", буду благодарен за уточнение.


----------



## krep_kospit (2 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> *krep_kospit*,
> 
> различия в авторах
> 
> ...


Спасибо! Всегда выручаете  Без баса и глядеть нечего.


----------

